
End-of-world prediction interrupts TV broadcasts in Orange County - Varcht
http://www.ocregister.com/2017/09/21/end-of-world-prediction-interrupts-tv-broadcasts-in-orange-county/
======
workerIbe
Sadly it wasn't Max Headroom. How hackable is the EBS?

